# acpi-cpufreq module

## kreon28

Hi,

I did

```
# modprobe acpi-cpufreq

FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): No such device
```

It's strange because I have built that as a module so I don't know why it says that is no such device...

----------

## Kompi

does

```
dmesg
```

outputs any more error messages?

If there is something like this:

 *Quote:*   

> ACPI Exception (processor_perflib-0234): AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _PSS [20070126]
> 
> 

 

you might have a BIOS with a buggy DSDT. A BIOS update or an aternate DSDT (See: http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/index.php) could solve the problem.

----------

## kreon28

 *Kompi wrote:*   

> does
> 
> ```
> dmesg
> ```
> ...

 

No, there is not such thing..

```
# dmesg

tialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

squashfs: version 3.3 (2007/10/31) Phillip Lougher

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.

PCI: Bypassing VIA 8237 APIC De-Assert Message

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

HDLC line discipline: version $Revision: 4.8 $, maxframe=4096

N_HDLC line discipline registered.

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 6144k, total 131072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:dcd0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cdd06, set palette = c00cdd70

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport_pc 00:0a: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

nbd: registered device at major 43

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

PPP MPPE Compression module registered

SLIP: version 0.8.4-NET3.019-NEWTTY (dynamic channels, max=256) (6 bit encapsulation enabled).

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California.

SLIP linefill/keepalive option.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller (0x1106:0x0571 rev 0x06) at  PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe900-0xe907, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe908-0xe90f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ExcelStor Technology J880, ATA DISK drive

hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/133 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDR8164B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-H552U, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdc: UDMA/33 mode selected

hdd: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdd: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 160836480 sectors (82348 MB) w/1719KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 >

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 52X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 17, io mem 0xfa006000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 17, io base 0x0000ea00

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 17, io base 0x0000eb00

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 17, io base 0x0000ec00

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 17, io base 0x0000ed00

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_acm

drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.25:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for generic

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial_generic

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for PocketPC PDA

drivers/usb/serial/ipaq.c: USB PocketPC PDA driver v0.5

usbcore: registered new interface driver ipaq

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for navman

usbcore: registered new interface driver navman

usb 3-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new interface driver speedtch

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

GACT probability on

Mirror/redirect action on

netem: version 1.2

u32 classifier

    Performance counters on

    input device check on

    Actions configured

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

Initializing XFRM netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

CCID: Registered CCID 3 (ccid3)

CCID: Registered CCID 2 (ccid2)

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 284k freed

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[fa004000-fa0047ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

libata version 3.00 loaded.

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 11

scsi0 : sata_via

scsi1 : sata_via

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe300 ctl 0xe400 bmdma 0xe700 irq 16

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe500 ctl 0xe600 bmdma 0xe708 irq 16

ata1: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.12.0-ioctl (2007-10-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023c010103c389]

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

agpgart: Detected VIA P4M800 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe8000000

input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/virtual/input/input2

input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input3

thermal: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_set_thermal_limit

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input4

speedtch 3-2:1.0: found stage 1 firmware speedtch-1.bin

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input5

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (41 C)

speedtch 3-2:1.0: found stage 2 firmware speedtch-2.bin

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  169.09  Fri Jan 11 14:38:28 PST 2008

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.16/work/alsa-driver-1.0.16/pci/emu10k1/../../alsa-kernel/pci/emu10k1/emufx.c:1544: Installing spdif_bug patch: Audigy 2 [SB0240]

EXT3 FS on hda8, internal journal

fuse init (API version 7.8)

fuse distribution version: 2.7.2

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0

ATM dev 0: ADSL line is synchronising

Adding 176672k swap on /dev/hda9.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:176672k

ATM dev 0: ADSL line is up (7456 kb/s down | 640 kb/s up)

it87: Found IT8705F chip at 0x290, revision 3

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

tunl0: Disabled Privacy Extensions

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.28.156.53 DST=83.28.48.195 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=61 ID=11304 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=11607 DPT=135 SEQ=3115032313 ACK=0 WINDOW=60352 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405AA0103030201010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.28.34.122 DST=83.28.48.195 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=47 ID=28827 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1759 DPT=135 SEQ=1867097774 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405AA010303030101080A000000000000000001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.28.34.122 DST=83.28.48.195 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=47 ID=29034 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1759 DPT=135 SEQ=1867097774 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405AA010303030101080A000000000000000001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.28.36.49 DST=83.28.48.195 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=13306 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4078 DPT=135 SEQ=1162261287 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.28.36.49 DST=83.28.48.195 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=13548 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4078 DPT=135 SEQ=1162261287 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

ATM dev 0: error -110 fetching device status

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.28.250.170 DST=83.28.48.195 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=125 ID=16333 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=3742 DPT=135 SEQ=3570768815 ACK=0 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (0204058C01010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.28.250.170 DST=83.28.48.195 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=125 ID=16557 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=3742 DPT=135 SEQ=3570768815 ACK=0 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (0204058C01010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=87.205.65.22 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=122 ID=2007 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=54951 DPT=47771 SEQ=169273113 ACK=0 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.19.55.82 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=123 ID=21933 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4696 DPT=47771 SEQ=3904248805 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=190.76.53.144 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=112 ID=45691 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4480 DPT=47771 SEQ=1608063071 ACK=0 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (0204056401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=200.122.229.213 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=108 ID=49844 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1447 DPT=47771 SEQ=3932762917 ACK=0 WINDOW=64240 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.19.55.82 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=123 ID=22031 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4696 DPT=47771 SEQ=3904248805 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=190.76.53.144 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=112 ID=45760 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4480 DPT=47771 SEQ=1608063071 ACK=0 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (0204056401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=200.122.229.213 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=108 ID=49860 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1447 DPT=47771 SEQ=3932762917 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.19.55.82 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=123 ID=22227 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4696 DPT=47771 SEQ=3904248805 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=190.76.53.144 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=112 ID=45842 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4480 DPT=47771 SEQ=1608063071 ACK=0 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (0204056401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=200.122.229.213 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=108 ID=49902 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1447 DPT=47771 SEQ=3932762917 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

ABORTED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=82.40.225.187 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=116 ID=8555 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=6346 DPT=3376 SEQ=331167278 ACK=2319347895 WINDOW=0 RES=0x00 ACK RST URGP=0

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=87.205.65.22 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=122 ID=4469 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=54978 DPT=47771 SEQ=317617151 ACK=0 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A00103030801010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=87.205.65.22 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=122 ID=4579 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=54978 DPT=47771 SEQ=317617151 ACK=0 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A00103030801010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=87.205.65.22 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=122 ID=4817 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=54978 DPT=47771 SEQ=317617151 ACK=0 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=85.178.228.224 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=119 ID=51304 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4696 DPT=47771 SEQ=3634557519 ACK=0 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=85.178.228.224 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=119 ID=51452 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4696 DPT=47771 SEQ=3634557519 ACK=0 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.19.55.82 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=123 ID=23802 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4874 DPT=47771 SEQ=190953003 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.19.55.82 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=123 ID=23912 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4874 DPT=47771 SEQ=190953003 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=85.178.228.224 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=119 ID=51718 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4696 DPT=47771 SEQ=3634557519 ACK=0 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.19.55.82 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=123 ID=24124 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4874 DPT=47771 SEQ=190953003 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.28.233.95 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=61 ID=12724 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=11381 DPT=135 SEQ=3619407951 ACK=0 WINDOW=60352 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (0204058C0103030201010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.26.218.251 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=45 ID=24344 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=23986 DPT=135 SEQ=1318733459 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B4010303030101080A000000000000000001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.26.218.251 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=45 ID=24794 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=23986 DPT=135 SEQ=1318733459 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B4010303030101080A000000000000000001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.19.55.82 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=123 ID=25435 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1049 DPT=47771 SEQ=409772297 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.19.55.82 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=123 ID=25516 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1049 DPT=47771 SEQ=409772297 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.19.55.82 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=123 ID=25679 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1049 DPT=47771 SEQ=409772297 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=87.205.65.22 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=122 ID=9497 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=55048 DPT=47771 SEQ=2387915974 ACK=0 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A00103030801010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=87.205.65.22 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=122 ID=9631 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=55048 DPT=47771 SEQ=2387915974 ACK=0 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A00103030801010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=87.205.65.22 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=122 ID=9877 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=55048 DPT=47771 SEQ=2387915974 ACK=0 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.19.55.82 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=123 ID=26152 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1112 DPT=47771 SEQ=695006599 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.19.55.82 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=123 ID=26210 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1112 DPT=47771 SEQ=695006599 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.19.55.82 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=123 ID=26362 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1112 DPT=47771 SEQ=695006599 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.23.41.82 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=45 ID=55426 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=3584 DPT=135 SEQ=1656232 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B4010303030101080A000000000000000001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.23.41.82 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=45 ID=55867 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=3584 DPT=135 SEQ=1656232 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B4010303030101080A000000000000000001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=87.205.65.22 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=122 ID=17545 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=55131 DPT=47771 SEQ=3821129870 ACK=0 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A00103030801010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=87.205.65.22 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=122 ID=17667 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=55131 DPT=47771 SEQ=3821129870 ACK=0 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A00103030801010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=80.51.167.141 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=124 ID=15871 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1241 DPT=47771 SEQ=3503142064 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=80.51.167.141 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=124 ID=16012 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1241 DPT=47771 SEQ=3503142064 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=87.205.65.22 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=122 ID=17917 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=55131 DPT=47771 SEQ=3821129870 ACK=0 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.28.38.44 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=47 ID=17109 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=3570 DPT=135 SEQ=3262460078 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A0010303030101080A000000000000000001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.28.38.44 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=47 ID=17923 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=3570 DPT=135 SEQ=3262460078 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A0010303030101080A000000000000000001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.28.117.129 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=45 ID=55387 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=54164 DPT=135 SEQ=3376766995 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (0204058C010303030101080A000000000000000001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.20.231.209 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=45 ID=19887 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=2140 DPT=135 SEQ=933667124 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A0010303030101080A000000000000000001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.20.231.209 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=45 ID=20040 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=2140 DPT=135 SEQ=933667124 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A0010303030101080A000000000000000001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.20.231.209 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=45 ID=20043 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=2140 DPT=135 SEQ=933667124 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A0010303030101080A000000000000000001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=87.205.65.22 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=122 ID=20265 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=55174 DPT=47771 SEQ=2410818048 ACK=0 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A00103030801010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=87.205.65.22 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=122 ID=20389 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=55174 DPT=47771 SEQ=2410818048 ACK=0 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A00103030801010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=87.205.65.22 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=122 ID=20662 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=55174 DPT=47771 SEQ=2410818048 ACK=0 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.19.55.82 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=123 ID=32011 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1452 DPT=47771 SEQ=1452777246 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.19.55.82 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=123 ID=32145 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1452 DPT=47771 SEQ=1452777246 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=195.116.19.168 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=124 ID=2893 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1759 DPT=47771 SEQ=2783182719 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=195.116.19.168 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=124 ID=3113 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1759 DPT=47771 SEQ=2783182719 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.28.38.13 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=47 ID=2531 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=2084 DPT=135 SEQ=2357573758 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (0204058C010303030101080A000000000000000001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=195.116.19.168 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=124 ID=3560 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1759 DPT=47771 SEQ=2783182719 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.28.38.13 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=47 ID=2628 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=2084 DPT=135 SEQ=2357573758 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (0204058C010303030101080A000000000000000001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=87.205.65.22 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=122 ID=23286 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=55226 DPT=47771 SEQ=3347711725 ACK=0 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A00103030801010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=87.205.65.22 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=122 ID=23432 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=55226 DPT=47771 SEQ=3347711725 ACK=0 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A00103030801010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=87.205.65.22 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=122 ID=23677 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=55226 DPT=47771 SEQ=3347711725 ACK=0 WINDOW=8192 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.19.55.82 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=123 ID=33210 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1538 DPT=47771 SEQ=1479218521 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.28.167.206 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=61 ID=38916 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=18460 DPT=135 SEQ=1069383389 ACK=0 WINDOW=60352 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A00103030201010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.19.55.82 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=123 ID=33410 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1538 DPT=47771 SEQ=1479218521 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.28.210.243 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=45 ID=897 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=3254 DPT=135 SEQ=972321763 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B4010303030101080A000000000000000001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.28.210.243 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=45 ID=1080 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=3254 DPT=135 SEQ=972321763 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B4010303030101080A000000000000000001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=195.116.19.168 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=124 ID=5995 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1870 DPT=47771 SEQ=2804180303 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=195.116.19.168 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=124 ID=6102 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1870 DPT=47771 SEQ=2804180303 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=195.116.19.168 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=124 ID=6280 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1870 DPT=47771 SEQ=2804180303 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.28.81.24 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=45 ID=45413 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=3536 DPT=135 SEQ=2869167731 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B4010303030101080A000000000000000001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.28.81.24 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=45 ID=45553 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=3536 DPT=135 SEQ=2869167731 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B4010303030101080A000000000000000001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.19.55.82 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=123 ID=34583 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1640 DPT=47771 SEQ=2438329366 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.19.55.82 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=123 ID=34659 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1640 DPT=47771 SEQ=2438329366 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.19.55.82 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=123 ID=34774 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1640 DPT=47771 SEQ=2438329366 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.28.38.32 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=47 ID=15630 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1699 DPT=135 SEQ=999775996 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405AA010303030101080A000000000000000001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.28.38.32 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=47 ID=16491 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1699 DPT=135 SEQ=999775996 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405AA010303030101080A000000000000000001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.28.115.55 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=125 ID=42375 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=3898 DPT=135 SEQ=1593178152 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.28.115.55 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=125 ID=42498 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=3898 DPT=135 SEQ=1593178152 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=75.125.60.15 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=44 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=50 ID=0 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=80 DPT=25928 SEQ=3565172808 ACK=490919116 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 ACK SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B4)

ABORTED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=82.40.225.187 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=116 ID=23406 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1046 DPT=4662 SEQ=288857427 ACK=3191657217 WINDOW=0 RES=0x00 ACK RST URGP=0

ABORTED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=66.151.244.166 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=240 ID=65286 PROTO=TCP SPT=80 DPT=4418 SEQ=1968915155 ACK=785109305 WINDOW=4380 RES=0x00 RST URGP=0

ABORTED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=66.151.244.166 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=240 ID=59017 PROTO=TCP SPT=80 DPT=4420 SEQ=2742344785 ACK=958842793 WINDOW=4380 RES=0x00 RST URGP=0

ABORTED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=195.72.134.142 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=115 ID=10878 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=80 DPT=4639 SEQ=997179665 ACK=1526260446 WINDOW=0 RES=0x00 ACK RST URGP=0

ABORTED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=195.72.134.142 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=115 ID=10875 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=80 DPT=4635 SEQ=1367091398 ACK=1478278946 WINDOW=0 RES=0x00 ACK RST URGP=0

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=82.226.254.111 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=117 ID=56804 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1917 DPT=135 SEQ=2060584971 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

ABORTED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=195.72.135.25 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=116 ID=7391 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=80 DPT=4369 SEQ=2722219004 ACK=1425375204 WINDOW=0 RES=0x00 ACK RST URGP=0

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.25.139.197 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=45 ID=34793 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4656 DPT=135 SEQ=2722130074 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B4010303030101080A000000000000000001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.25.139.197 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=45 ID=35232 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4656 DPT=135 SEQ=2722130074 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B4010303030101080A000000000000000001010402)

ABORTED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=195.72.135.25 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=116 ID=249 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=443 DPT=1408 SEQ=2363641791 ACK=1446301965 WINDOW=0 RES=0x00 ACK RST URGP=0

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=82.226.254.111 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=48 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=117 ID=15818 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=4746 DPT=135 SEQ=2965671016 ACK=0 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405B401010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.28.156.53 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=52 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=61 ID=45267 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=42292 DPT=135 SEQ=2308882964 ACK=0 WINDOW=60352 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405AA0103030201010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.25.174.188 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=45 ID=23125 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=18495 DPT=135 SEQ=687596465 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A0010303030101080A000000000000000001010402)

DROPPED IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=83.25.174.188 DST=83.28.14.40 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=45 ID=23306 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=18495 DPT=135 SEQ=687596465 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 OPT (020405A0010303030101080A000000000000000001010402)

```

 *Kompi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> you might have a BIOS with a buggy DSDT. A BIOS update or an aternate DSDT (See: http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/index.php) could solve the problem.

 

Some time ago in Windows I didn't have problems with overlocking my CPU

----------

## Kompi

 *kreon28 wrote:*   

> Some time ago in Windows I didn't have problems with overlocking my CPU

 

Windows drivers often have workarounds for buggy DSDTs, so this problem only occurs with other OSes. Here is the problem described: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fix_Common_ACPI_Problems

but maybe this isn't the case for you. (you can find out like this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fix_Common_ACPI_Problems#Diagnosing_a_Buggy_DSDT)

----------

